# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Thông báo tuyển sinh khoá học Lập trình web động cơ bản với PHP

## chaydidaubaygio

Hệ thống đào tạo Lập trình viên mã nguồn mở trực tuyến (http://hoctructuyen.phpvn.org) trân trọng thông báo tuyển sinh khoá học Lập trình web động cơ bản với PHP.

Nội dung chương trình đào tạo bao gồm:
- Sử dụng ngôn ngữ đánh dấu văn bản HTML để trình bày trang web
- Sử dụng CSS để hỗ trợ trình bày các thành phần HTML nâng cao
- Sử dụng JavaScript để xây dựng các ứng dụng DHTML chạy trên trình duyệt
- Sử dụng CSDL MySQL để thiết kế và lưu trữ dữ liệu
- Sử dụng PHP kết hợp với MySQL để sinh ra các ứng dụng web động có tương tác với CSDL.

Điều kiện xét tuyển: Các học viên, sinh viên của các trường ĐH hoặc các đối tượng khác có nhu cầu học PHP, đã từng sử dụng một ngôn ngữ lập trình cơ bản như C/Pascal, có kiến thức cơ bản về cơ sở dữ liệu.

Chương trình học trực tuyến do Admin của diễn đàn PHPVN.ORG trực tiếp giảng dạy, đã từng có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm giảng dạy và sử dụng PHP tại một số trường ĐH - CĐ và các trung tâm đào tạo LTV có uy tín như NIIT, Aptech...

Mọi chi tiết, xin vui lòng xem tại địa chỉ: http://hoctructuyen.phpvn.org

----------

